# Austin/Bastrop/Round Rock!-Texas



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

We will be staying in Bastrop and are willing to get together with Gorillas from the Austin/Bastrop/Round Rock area...Texas Hill Country....Wednesday, Thursday or Friday....any good ideas on where to meet? What time?

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

When and Where? I might come up from San Antonio. How about Ruta Maya at Havanas? Muziq knows of another place, but forgot its name.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> When and Where? I might come up from San Antonio. How about Ruta Maya at Havanas? Muziq knows of another place, but forgot its name.


We are game! For that ...3601 S. Congress. Funny, I lived off Ben White on Bannister Lane as a kid! What day and what time?? Txdyna65 says he is going to Aggie Land for Thanksgiving! So, he can't make it. Hope he doesn't get lost there in Aggie Land!!! LOL!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Tomorrow would be the only day for me. Gonna be haulin' the mail on Fri and Sat, and it's gonna be a bitch!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Don't forget Tobacco Haus in New Braunfels!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Tomorrow would work for me. Tobacco Haus in New Braunfels is much better for me at 6PM?? Thoughts??

If it is the weekend Ruta Maya on Sunday will work?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

If we can't pull this together this time. I am sure we can do it some other time.

:chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob said:


> If we can't pull this together this time. I am sure we can do it some other time.
> 
> :chk


You are quick on the response?? See above.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Don't forget Tobacco Haus in New Braunfels!


Are you in Louisiana or TX?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Are you in Louisiana or TX?


LOL...I'm in LA. I thought I would just throw in the suggestion. I went there back in August and met Brit, the manager who is a member here. He's a great guy.:tu


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> Tomorrow would work for me. Tobacco Haus in New Braunfels is much better for me at 6PM?? Thoughts??
> 
> If it is the weekend Ruta Maya on Sunday will work?


Only gonna be around til Friday. Definately leave on Saturday.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> LOL...I'm in LA. I thought I would just throw in the suggestion. I went there back in August and met Brit, the manager who is a member here. He's a great guy.:tu


OK, you pulled a fast one on me. :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob said:


> Only gonna be around til Friday. Definately leave on Saturday.


I think if we could get at least four of us it will be worth the drive... What do you think? You are from the area right?? Or just visiting.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Papichulo said:


> I think if we could get at least four of us it will be worth the drive... What do you think? You are from the area right?? Or just visiting.


Visiting family. Grew up there...Grandfather had a fruit stand on West 6th around the railroad tracks in the early 60's. Also a fruit stand on South Lamar and South First. Lived in the little house that the Blind School now owns in South Austin. :ss

I should have put the request up sooner. Drob asked me to post it. But, I waited too long.

Sorry. I wouldn't make the drive if I were you unless more folks jumped in on it. I may just go ahead and go to Ruta Mayas anyway and take a look around.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> OK, you pulled a fast one on me. :ss


Sorry for that. I'll go back to my Louisiana thread :bn


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone around Austin area for the holiday let us know. We will try to make it happen. We are here now.

:cb


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob said:


> Anyone around Austin area for the holiday let us know. We will try to make it happen. We are here now.
> 
> :cb


Bob, I had a rough day and could not make it up there. I apologize and hope we can do it another day when you are visiting your family again.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

No problem, it dina work out for me either! But, I will make an extra effort and prepare better for the benefit of others here who might want to meet in the Austin area next time I am down that way. I am sorry I kinda blew it in the planning. I will hopefully do better next time. And, Kenny the Longhorns ate their hat!! The crowd there in College Station looked awesome!!


----------

